# need help with restoration of 1964 gto



## raffy miller (Dec 10, 2015)

On my build sheet it says this car came with delux wheel disc..can anyone tell me or show me what kind of hubcaps these are???? Thanks


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)




----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums. :cheers


----------



## raffy miller (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks


----------

